# There wasn't a section for pigs..



## taytay3391 (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone have pigs? Pet pigs, I've been looking into micro/teacup/mini potbellied pigs. Just curious about thoughts. 

And yes, I know they don't remain tiny.


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 28, 2013)

I've heard they are pretty good pets. Can potty train em and everything. They sure are cute. As long as they are legal where you live and you don't mind a 50lb "teacup" piglet I would so go for it!


----------



## taytay3391 (Mar 28, 2013)

There is actually a breeder of pet only pigs in my hometown.

I just wanted to hear from the source (those that own) so that I don't only get the breeders opinion.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 29, 2013)

My friend has one. Emmy (the pigs name). She is very well trained and is used in kids petting zoos and has been on some tv appearances. She is a sweet pig, but isn't kept in the house. She is housed outside with the rest of my friends livestock (sheep, goats, alpacas etc.) 

Do you want it to be in your house, like a dog?


----------



## taytay3391 (Mar 29, 2013)

Correct. These pigs from the breeder are meant to be indoor pets.


----------



## Laura (Mar 29, 2013)

check your local ordinance too. some citys do not allow them.


----------



## terryo (Mar 29, 2013)

My son had a little black pig, Nathan, and my other son who has a horse farm had one too. Nathan was very friendly, and cleaned every weed in the yard, besides the flowers, and shrubs and fig trees, and his veggie garden. So now she lives on the farm with my other son's pig, Penny. I love them. They are so clean and only do their "business" in one spot, not all over the place. My son is very strict with the feeding, and doesn't want them to get fat. So far they are almost a year old and about the size of a medium size dog.


----------



## taytay3391 (Mar 29, 2013)

The breeder is from my town...so I'd assume they're allowed lol. 

Yea, I heard one must be strict with food because they love to eat. I keep hearing how lovely they are as pets. But that yes they're work. But let's be honest every pet is.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 29, 2013)

If you get it please post pics!! I have heard they are smart and sweet and easy to train but don't really know anyone with one.


----------



## taytay3391 (Mar 29, 2013)

I've heard the same. I've been talking to two people that have them and say they were very easy to litter train and that they LOVE snuggling. They said they can do like here tricks too. I find pigs so interesting I'm really thinking about getting one!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 13, 2013)

I had a pot belly pig named Hamlet. Hammy, Hammy, fat fat boy, was his momma's pride and joy. He died at the age of 23. My vet said he should have been in the Guinness World Record, but it never occurred to me. Got him when they were all the rage. He cost a pretty penny. Thousands. Crazy. Yes. Great little guy. When I was getting divorced, he took my side. One day, he started charging my soon to be ex-husband. The soon to be ex thought I trained him to do that. Nope. Just.That.Smart. 

Look up valentinesperformingpigs.com Great lady, Priscilla Valentine. Her top performer Nellie, her husband Steve and she all died within months from each other. That news got to me. Wow. My piggy died the same year months later, in 2012, but was 3 years older than the world famous Nellie. 

I highly recommend her book if you get a piggy! : )


----------



## DaisyDuke (Apr 13, 2013)

My neighbor had one. Sweetest thing. I never had one (would love one but need more room) so I can't say much aside from them being very sweet and very clean. I hope you get one and post pics


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 28, 2013)

Laura said:


> check your local ordinance too. some citys do not allow them.



Sadly true...my previous pot-belly ran afoul of the city I lived in's exotic pet law. Basically:

Exotics cannot be outside without a human in attendance. Zoey Pig-pig therefore couldn't use her "doggy door" to go outside to do her business unless one of us went outside with her.

Exotics cannot make any sound that any neighbor finds annoying. 

If any neighbor takes umbrage about the exotic, the owner must get rid of it within 72 hours, or pay $100/day in fines.

One day, when my youngest had a few friends over, they decided to throw Zoey's ball, for her to chase, and the neighbors directly behind us were upset about the sounds of children laughter and mini-pig joy. The animal control officer was over in about 30 minutes, writing tickets.

This same neighbor forced our next door neighbor to remove their basketball hoop (children make too much noise at play) and their in-ground swimming pool (again, children make too much noise at play)...finally, these neighbors moved, as, eventually, did we.

Amusingly, the folks who bought our house were big, hairy Harley-Davidson fanatics...


----------



## kensie (Aug 28, 2013)

I used to have a miniature Vietnamese potbelly pig.. She was an absolute angel!.. Better than my dogs.. Easier to train.. She had a nap time a bedtime and was sitting at her cage when the time came.. She would try to "bark" like the dogs when she had to go potty and would "bark" to come in.. The perfect animal... As long as you have the money. I can highly recommend one if you can.


Love my sullys ( Blair- almost a year and squirtle- about five )


----------



## terryo (Aug 28, 2013)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > check your local ordinance too. some citys do not allow them.
> ...



I guess you don't live in NY. I would feel sorry for anyone who caused trouble like that for their neighbor's.
Well, the pigs are expecting on my son's farm. I can't imagine how small they are going to be. The father is so tiny, and adorable.
This is the father Wilbur...so cute. I love him.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 28, 2013)

terryo said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Laura said:
> ...



*Mighty cute, indeed! *


----------

